# New kids on the country block...



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought I'd share my Nigi babies:









Here's my first momma getting ready to deliver... we brought her into the laundry room as there was a snowstorm outside and I didn't want to be in a cold barn through the night. Ok, I was an anxious momma waiting for my first Nigi to have her babies. 









Here are her bucklings - the next morning. The white boy is Blizzard and the other dude is Stormie.









Here they are at 2 1/2 weeks old.









Of course they get to spend time in the house.. here Blizzard is working the remote for the TV.

And, here is my keeper... a doeling from my second Nigi:









Notice those blue eyes! Her name is Tandi. (rhymes with Candy)


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww they are beautiful!! TFS!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new ones-precious! :stars: Momma is beautiful-just look at that face.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder, they are adorable. Congratulations. :clap:  

I love Tandi hlala: :lovey: She has really nice straight legs and they are so long.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!! and those eyes! AMAZING! "stormie" looks adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww......very cute...indeed... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful!! Congratulations!
I'm guessing the little boys are polled? Blizzard especially as he has such a fuzzy round head!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup - both boys are polled.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Do I see wattles?! 

Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup, Blizzard has perfect, symmetrical wattles just like his momma!


----------

